# Indulging my inner hobbit....



## Averil_white (Nov 9, 2015)

1:








2: (I think this one's my favourite!)






3:







All taken with my 18-55mm, but with some really cheap macro filters added on.  (Cannot wait for Christmas and my Tamron!)  Would love to know what you guys think!


----------

